# Dr. Chape'l in Omaha



## Tad (Oct 16, 2005)

I just had the most wonderful day. Yesterday Dr. Chape'l was giving a seminar in Omaha. We were taught about PAM, BAM, how to do better stances (basics) and indexing. The information was just mind blowing stuff. Regardless of what some might think about Dr. Chape'l, I personally think he was absolutely the best. He not only wanted us to try something new, but wanted us to test it to see if it worked. I have to tell you it works every time you use it. I'm going to have to go through all the techniques that I know to see where I can use this info. I know its going to make my kenpo better than it was before. I just wanted to say a big thank you to Dr. Chape'l and Mr. Angell for making the trip out here. I also wanted to thank Mr. Geary's Shaolin Kempo Karate for bringing them out. Dr. Chape'l I hope to see you again and I hope you continue to get better from your surgery. :asian: 


Tad A. Werneburg
Here in tall corn Iowa


----------



## Ray (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you Mr. Chapél and Mr. Angell for sharing your knowledge at the seminars.  It was wonderful to meet you and to learn from you.  Thanks also to Geary's Shaolin Kempo for sponsering the event.

I, too, will be pondering and working to see where I can best incorporate what Mr. Chapel shared. 

Another awesome benefit was to meet some of the other midwestern kenpo practitioners.


----------



## slomokenpo (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello Ray and Tad! Had a good time in Omaha! Doc Chapel is the MAN! Unfortunately missed Sunday, so I need to be updated on that info! I don't think I need to ponder where to use what I learned, I think I'll use it pretty much in everything I do in Kenpo! Now to just go back through everything and start implementing it until the movements become natural. I have to say that was definately the most mind opening day I've had so far in kenpo! It's just sick to know that what we were shown is just the beginning of SL4! Now anytime I hear someone badmouth SubLevel 4, I know that they've never trained with Doc Chapel and are ignorant on what it's all about! Both Doc and Mr. Angell were very nice guys who would answer (and show you) any questions in the realm of kenpo you had! Can't wait to attend another one of Doc Chapel's seminars! Hopefully SL4 will find it's way out to the midwest! It's sad to see all this great knowledge and info not being more available throughout the U.S.! Maybe I'll win the lottery and can fly out there on a regular basis and train! Well, I'll shut up now! Talk to you guys later!
Duke


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for your support, gentlemen. I agree, it was mind-blowing! My style is not American Kenpo, but we have already started the process of examining how we do our techniques to find where to build in these structural enhancements. I think we might have to work a bit harder at that than you guys who already do AK (will we continue to do C-steps?), since your techniques came from Mr. Parker and so did the SL4 material and so it should really sortof be close already, yes? But I think we will have a good time looking for them anyway.

On Day 2 Doc taught us the SL4 "Stance Set" their first and most basic form, which teaches the transitions between stances and changing directions and much more I am sure... He did authorize us to make available to participants a copy of the video we recorded on Day 2 so that you can have it as a reference for practicing that set. After 1.5 hours of that my legs were jelly.

On Day 1 Doc taught us some principles of body mechanics - upper and lower platforms, associated and disassociated movement, muscle reassignment, "shields up/shields down", indexing and muscle recruitment, "everything matters", startle reflex and the visual cortex. I had a guy who was well over 200 lbs ("candygram for Mongo!!") trying to pull down my upward block, or to push me out of my bow stance and he could not do it. I wasn't even exerting myself, relaxed, "unbendable arm". If it wasn't my own arm doing it I would not have believed it. But it was, so I do. 

On friday before the seminar Doc visited our schools, and spent some time with our Founder Prof. Christopher Geary. For me this was one of the most interesting parts of the entire weekend, as Doc analyzed the structure of some of our techniques, offering suggestions and analyses on the techniques' origin and efficacy ("oh yeah that one is all Nick Cerio. He loved that kind of stuff... but it's junk, try it like this...") Watching the interaction between Professors Geary and Chapel was like an injection of martial arts information directly into the center of my brain... so much information to digest...

I can say without a doubt Doc Chapel is one of the nicest people I have ever met, a gentleman and a scholar, and an excellent teacher. Yes we paid him to come but the personal sacrifices he made & challenges he faced to get here and teach us are a testament to the size and quality of his character. He's a big guy but his heart is even bigger  Doc, please watch out for those midnight double cheesburgers... they are bad for you, you know, and we need you healthy for a long time to come!!! Sonic *does* make great burgers,and I think you are correct that they would do great in California. Maybe we need to contact them about a franchise deal LOL. We all really enjoyed the stories about Mr Parker, Bruce Lee, Mitose and Chow, Samoan picnics, Hawaiian "second breakfast", and all the other Kenpo and Martial arts legends you've known over the last few decades. You've got to find a way to preserve that stuff for future generations, the material in your head and under your bed! You sould treat those films and memorabilia like criminal evidence, take care of it, preserve it, track it. Please?

And don't let me forget Ryan _"Bob"_ Angell! Ryan, you showed every bit as much class as Mr. Chapel and it was a pleasure to have you out as well. Having you there really helped to multiply the amount of detailed instruction we were all able to get individually as you worked with us. And how did you eat a double cheesburger and large tots at midnight (on the way home from the chinese restaurant!!)... ??? You guys are nuts!

Thanks to everyone who came out (let me apologize in advance if I forget anyone, I am working from memory here):
Mr Walter Justice of Ta-Dow! Kenpo and his very sweet wife whose name I have no idea how to spell  "E.C." is that close? I look forward to seeing you both again  Duke Whittaker, a pleasure to meet you finally face to face, sir  Tad and Ray from Creston; Dave Mondo from Des Moines Tiger And Dragon Kenpo; Thomas Howard and the crew from the Nebraska Hapkido Federation; Gary Boaz from Professional Martial Arts in Topeka, Ks; and all the students from our schools in Omaha. It would have been less of a success without each and every one of you! 

I don't know what else to say except - Doc Chapel delivered! Everything you read about SL-4, as crazy as it might sound, as hard as it might be to hear... try it and you will be a believer. Drink the Kool-aid. It's yummy! You kenpo people who live down there near him and don't at least go see for yourself are making a big mistake. Don't be an ostrich. Don't let politics, history, and bad blood that has nothing to do with you and your Kenpo prevent you from being your best. What he has to say about what you've been taught might be hard to hear, it might challenge your ego... but approach it with an open mind and no ego and you might just change your (kenpo) life. What do you have to lose? If I am wrong, if SL-4 is not what it claims... what have you lost? A few hours and a few dollars. But if it's true - if SL-4 is all it claims to be... well then what you have lost is the blinders from your eyes. But I warn you, you cannot put the genie back on the bottle. You may not be able to go back where you were.


----------



## Bode (Oct 17, 2005)

> I don't know what else to say except - Doc Chapel delivered! Everything you read about SL-4, as crazy as it might sound, as hard as it might be to hear... try it and you will be a believer. Drink the Kool-aid. It's yummy! You kenpo people who live down there near him and don't at least go see for yourself are making a big mistake. Don't be an ostrich. Don't let politics, history, and bad blood that has nothing to do with you and your Kenpo prevent you from being your best. What he has to say about what you've been taught might be hard to hear, it might challenge your ego... but approach it with an open mind and no ego and you might just change your (kenpo) life. What do you have to lose? If I am wrong, if SL-4 is not what it claims... what have you lost? A few hours and a few dollars. But if it's true - if SL-4 is all it claims to be... well then what you have lost is the blinders from your eyes. But I warn you, you cannot put the genie back on the bottle. You may not be able to go back where you were.


 Being a student of Doc's you have no idea how good it feels to hear people speak about how amazing Doc's teachings are. It's been a long road for Doc. From being called a fraud to being equated to Dim Mak. I'm glad you had the experience and are encouraging others to do the same. Hearing words like yours reminds me to never take for granted the Kenpo I have 8 or so miles from my home. 
 Welcome to SL4!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 17, 2005)

::Is looking at another trip down south in Jan-Feb if he can afford it::


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 17, 2005)

Getting on the mat w/ Mr. Chap'el is always an eye-opener. Lots of brilliant, "Mad-scientist" approaches to old material that wakes it right back up again.

I'm glad you all had the chance to experience the SL4 innovations in your own skins. I suspect a few more will now get what is meant when we say words don't cut it; one must feel to believe.

Best Regards,

Dave Crouch


----------



## kenposikh (Oct 17, 2005)

Bode said:
			
		

> Being a student of Doc's you have no idea how good it feels to hear people speak about how amazing Doc's teachings are. It's been a long road for Doc. From being called a fraud to being equated to Dim Mak. I'm glad you had the experience and are encouraging others to do the same. Hearing words like yours reminds me to never take for granted the Kenpo I have 8 or so miles from my home.
> Welcome to SL4!




Hey Bode I can only agree with those comments but please don't rub it in 8 or so miles from where you live 

Hope to see you soon


----------



## kenposikh (Oct 17, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Getting on the mat w/ Mr. Chap'el is always an eye-opener. Lots of brilliant, "Mad-scientist" approaches to old material that wakes it right back up again.
> 
> I'm glad you all had the chance to experience the SL4 innovations in your own skins. I suspect a few more will now get what is meant when we say words don't cut it; one must feel to believe.
> 
> ...




Too Right Dave or in my case at his studio to not feel my knees or hips and not be able to bend them certainly made me believe not that I didn't alreay I just take it that the Doc likes me lots LOL


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 17, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> I just take it that the Doc likes me lots LOL


I suspect he knows quite well that experiential learning is the best mode for transferring information. If he's poppin' ya, he likes ya'.  If he's leaving you alone and pretending you don't exist, ...

D.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 17, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Getting on the mat w/ Mr. Chap'el is always an eye-opener.


Yeah, except for the times he closes'em for you!  I had to laugh, we had people waiting in line to get first-hand experience of physical-mental disassociation.  But even getting your eyes closed is an eye-opener haha


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Duke and David,
I had a blast with you guys. If either of you get my way just let me know and we will find a way to work out and my be eat our way through some good chinese food. Creston has some places that have really good food. I'd also like to get down your way Duke so I could work out with you guys some time. David you said it, Doc Was just amazing. David your group was very friendly and extremely helpful. The Kenpo brotherhood was at its best. Thank You!



Tad Werneburg :ultracool


----------



## slomokenpo (Oct 19, 2005)

Tad, 

Anytime you want to come down just give me a call and we'll hook up! I may head up towards your way to workout with Mr. Mondo sometime also. And David, let me know when the video of the seminar is out! Good luck on those half moon steps(c-steps). Hope your instructor incorporates what Dr. Chapel taught! I know it can be hard to accept that what you've been doing for years/decades is not quite right! With alot of kenpoists out there I know ego overrides intelligence, let's just hope ours won't! Hopefully Dr. Chapel will have some literature or videos of his own available to distance learners like myself (hint, hint)!! Hope to see him again next year! Take it easy guys!
Duke
www.blackdragonwoodcraft.com



			
				Tad said:
			
		

> Hey Duke and David,
> I had a blast with you guys. If either of you get my way just let me know and we will find a way to work out and my be eat our way through some good chinese food. Creston has some places that have really good food. I'd also like to get down your way Duke so I could work out with you guys some time. David you said it, Doc Was just amazing. David your group was very friendly and extremely helpful. The Kenpo brotherhood was at its best. Thank You!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Kai (Oct 19, 2005)

So you are not supposed to do C-steps??


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2005)

I remember them from Isshin-ryu. It took me a long time to lose the habit when I went to another art! I still sometimes make a fist with the thumb on top--even after 20 years!


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 19, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> So you are not supposed to do C-steps??


you should have come down, then you would know LOL  :mp5:


----------



## Ray (Oct 19, 2005)

slomokenpo said:
			
		

> ...Hope your instructor incorporates what Dr. Chapel taught! I know it can be hard to accept that what you've been doing for years/decades is not quite right! With alot of kenpoists out there I know ego overrides intelligence, let's just hope ours won't!


Although Tad's instructor has an *enormous ego*, he is working hard to incorporate Doc's teachings into his Kenpo. 

Duke: If Tad goes to work out at your place, maybe I could tag along?


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 19, 2005)

Professor Geary has posted a review of the weekend, here


http://www.christophergeary.com/winter10.htm


----------



## The Kai (Oct 19, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> you should have come down, then you would know LOL  :mp5:


Unfortunatly due to finaces I could not go, as well as commitments that I could'nt back out of(which is getting to be a unique concept)
Having hosted a number of open semianrs in the past I know full well the frustration in getting people there!!:ripper:


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 19, 2005)

I think we broke even


more importantly, I met a LOT of great people, and my mind was blown about 10 times.  If I lost a few hundred dollars, it was worth it.


----------



## slomokenpo (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm definately by no means an authority on this, but, no, by using C-steps it breaks down your structural integrity/bone alignment and weakens your stance? I may have my terminology wrong here, but Dr. Chapel can enlighten you on the subject! I'm sure he would gladly explain it to you correctly. And if you're in or ever visit L.A., stop by his studio, because feeling is believing! I've never been so excited from doing stance work! Although I still find myself doing c-steps without realizing it from the countless reps of them from Goju Ryu when I was a kid. It seems like we even used them in our forms when I did Tracy's Kenpo in the early 90's. Hopefully Dr. Chapel will reply to your question and get it squared away! 

Duke
www.blackdragonwoodcraft.com



			
				The Kai said:
			
		

> So you are not supposed to do C-steps??


----------



## Andrew Evans (Oct 21, 2005)

David,

Great job on promoting the event! artyon: In my opinion, that was the biggest Midwest Kenpo event of the year!! 

I hope your instructors keep you in charge of promoting all events. You managed to cover all the bases!  

The  promotion for last year's event with Sijo Gascon was nowhere near the amount of effort you put into last week's event.  :waah: It was a tragedy that lots of us found out about it after the fact. :waah:

Out of curiosity, did the Omaha Nick Cerio school attend? Although I missed your event this time around*, I made it up to their event with Professor Kimo Ferreira.

Take care and keep us posted on future events!

Andrew

*Datu Kelly Worden is someone not to be missed and anytime he is within seven hours of us (this time was Denver), we tend to go.


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

Tad said:
			
		

> I just had the most wonderful day. Yesterday Dr. Chape'l was giving a seminar in Omaha. We were taught about PAM, BAM, how to do better stances (basics) and indexing. The information was just mind blowing stuff. Regardless of what some might think about Dr. Chape'l, I personally think he was absolutely the best. He not only wanted us to try something new, but wanted us to test it to see if it worked. I have to tell you it works every time you use it. I'm going to have to go through all the techniques that I know to see where I can use this info. I know its going to make my kenpo better than it was before. I just wanted to say a big thank you to Dr. Chape'l and Mr. Angell for making the trip out here. I also wanted to thank Mr. Geary's Shaolin Kempo Karate for bringing them out. Dr. Chape'l I hope to see you again and I hope you continue to get better from your surgery. :asian:
> 
> 
> Tad A. Werneburg
> Here in tall corn Iowa


Thank you sir. I had a really good time with really good people. See you soon.


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

slomokenpo said:
			
		

> I'm definately by no means an authority on this, but, no, by using C-steps it breaks down your structural integrity/bone alignment and weakens your stance? I may have my terminology wrong here, but Dr. Chapel can enlighten you on the subject! I'm sure he would gladly explain it to you correctly. And if you're in or ever visit L.A., stop by his studio, because feeling is believing! I've never been so excited from doing stance work! Although I still find myself doing c-steps without realizing it from the countless reps of them from Goju Ryu when I was a kid. It seems like we even used them in our forms when I did Tracy's Kenpo in the early 90's. Hopefully Dr. Chapel will reply to your question and get it squared away!
> 
> Duke
> www.blackdragonwoodcraft.com


So you were listening uh? Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> So you are not supposed to do C-steps??


No. Moving forward in a classic "C" step fashoin is incorrect footwork when moving forward in the same stance. Historically its roots lie in many areas. Some traditional, some cultural, but anatomically all wrong.

Simply as I can put it, the "c" step essentially fools the body into thinking you are moving laterally and destroys front to back structural integrity.


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> Thank you Mr. Chapél and Mr. Angell for sharing your knowledge at the seminars.  It was wonderful to meet you and to learn from you.  Thanks also to Geary's Shaolin Kempo for sponsering the event.
> 
> I, too, will be pondering and working to see where I can best incorporate what Mr. Chapel shared.
> 
> Another awesome benefit was to meet some of the other midwestern kenpo practitioners.


It truly was my pleasure sir.


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Thanks for your support, gentlemen. I agree, it was mind-blowing! My style is not American Kenpo, but we have already started the process of examining how we do our techniques to find where to build in these structural enhancements. I think we might have to work a bit harder at that than you guys who already do AK (will we continue to do C-steps?), since your techniques came from Mr. Parker and so did the SL4 material and so it should really sortof be close already, yes? But I think we will have a good time looking for them anyway.
> 
> On Day 2 Doc taught us the SL4 "Stance Set" their first and most basic form, which teaches the transitions between stances and changing directions and much more I am sure... He did authorize us to make available to participants a copy of the video we recorded on Day 2 so that you can have it as a reference for practicing that set. After 1.5 hours of that my legs were jelly.
> 
> ...



I must say the trip to Omaha produced some very pleasant experiences for me inspite of recovering from my surgery. I met some of the best and brightest people I've seen in a seminar since my last trip to Europe. Not only did everyone ask great questions, they even delivered some great answers back.

Shawn and Dave are the best. Meeting them and their lovely families were worth the trip alone. I also met Mr. Walter Justice and his sweet wife as well. Really good people. I had a blast with "Candygram for Mongo" Dave Mondo, and the entire group. Can't wait to interact with the group again. Sorry I can't recall all the names off hand but really everyone was great and truly sharp.

When you guys come to LA I'll show you what real Chinese Food is all about. Ed Parker taught me that too. Oh yeah, I just had to have a Sonic Burger before I left town, but Ryan Angell eats like that all the time. Out here we do "In-and-Out" Burger. Well,... and "Fatburger." And then there's that stand over by the Federal Courthouse ... 
Ummmmm, looks like we have our work cut out for us.

Love you guys, and Ryan Angell sends his best.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 24, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> When you guys come to LA I'll show you what real Chinese Food is all about. Ed Parker taught me that too. Oh yeah, I just had to have a Sonic Burger before I left town, but Ryan Angell eats like that all the time. Out here we do &quot;In-and-Out&quot; Burger. Well,... and &quot;Fatburger.&quot; And then there's that stand over by the Federal Courthouse ...
> Ummmmm, looks like we have our work cut out for us.
> 
> Love you guys, and Ryan Angell sends his best.


   Don't forget to show them Tommy's! mmmm....Tommy's....*cue homer simpson garble*


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 24, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> David,
> 
> Great job on promoting the event! artyon: In my opinion, that was the biggest Midwest Kenpo event of the year!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, it was a lot of work, but planning ahead made it possible.  I think we started talking to Doc about 4 months earlier.  Started promoting it through e-mails at least 2 months early.  USPS mail 1 month out.  Luckily finding hall space to rent (since we anticipated more than our dojo could hold) was not that bad since I still ahd some lists around from my wedding last year   But you have to do that at least 2 months early too.

Due to some things in the long-ago history of the 2 schools (long before I was around), the NCK guys don't go to our events and we don't go to their events.  It's too bad, really, but so far I think I've been on the "greener grass" (Sijo Gascon, Doc Chapel, Hanshi Angel... I've done OK)

We never tried to promote the the Sijo Gascon event outside our schools, I think the short seminar that was held after the promotion ceremony was just an extra treat.  Sijo Gascon did not conduct the seminar, it was Professor Michael Rash and Sigung Brad Namhoe, who both taught us some very interesting things


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 24, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> I must say the trip to Omaha produced some very pleasant experiences for me inspite of recovering from my surgery. I met some of the best and brightest people I've seen in a seminar since my last trip to Europe. Not only did everyone ask great questions, they even delivered some great answers back.
> 
> Shawn and Dave are the best. Meeting them and their lovely families were worth the trip alone. I also met Mr. Walter Justice and his sweet wife as well. Really good people. I had a blast with "Candygram for Mongo" Dave Mondo, and the entire group. Can't wait to interact with the group again. Sorry I can't recall all the names off hand but really everyone was great and truly sharp.
> 
> ...


 
You are too kind,    I guess we have to start planning the next event soon LOL  I think Dave Mondo wanted to host the next one 

If the Chinese food couldn't compete with LA's chinatown, I hope the Nebraska Beef made up for it   I'm on my way to Sonic right now.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 24, 2005)

Most of our pics are still trapped in Shihan Steiner's computer while he moves to a new house... but here are a few


It's been said I've managed to hog up all the pretty girls and all the ugly at the same time...





I just know I'm very lucky


here is Doc teaching me to shoot chi-balls from my fingertips.




to be more specific, that would be "anatomical aligment balls"


3 great martial artists... and a blue belt


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> You are too kind,    I guess we have to start planning the next event soon LOL  I think Dave Mondo wanted to host the next one
> 
> If the Chinese food couldn't compete with LA's chinatown, I hope the Nebraska Beef made up for it   I'm on my way to Sonic right now.


Best steak I ever had, and UCLA and the Cornhuslers won. What more could I ask for?


----------



## Doc (Oct 24, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Most of our pics are still trapped in Shihan Steiner's computer while he moves to a new house... but here are a few
> 
> 
> It's been said I've managed to hog up all the pretty girls and all the ugly at the same time...
> ...


I'll confirm the "pretty" part. The rest speaks for itself.


----------

